# There are reports of the RF 85mm f/2 IS STM landing next week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 1, 2020)

> The Canon RF 85mm f/2 IS STM was announced alongside the EOS R5 and EOS R6 back in July and had a shipping estimate of October. It looks like it’s on schedule, as I’ve received two reports of the lens hitting the shores of Australia this week and it will likely be in customers’ hands next week.
> Adorama is still showing a ship date of November 2, 2020, but I think folks that preordered what will definitely be a popular lens will be getting there’s before then.
> If you preordered one and you’ve received a shipping notification, please let me know.
> *Canon RF 85mm f/2 IS STM at Adorama*



Continue reading...


----------



## neo302 (Oct 1, 2020)

Woot! Excited for this lens!


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 1, 2020)

Can't wait to see the comparisons to the old f/1.8. I love that lens but maybe i'd upgrade to this one when I go to the R series. 

-Brian


----------



## Fran Decatta (Oct 1, 2020)

The only thing that could make this lens worse in comparision with the old 1.8 is the AF system (USM vs STM) may be will be a little bit slower than the old lens (that is extremely fast).

In the other fields, will be a no brain purchase!


----------



## raystill (Oct 1, 2020)

I called Canon about cancelling an order and to make sure my preorder for the RF 85 f2 was still good he did not give me a time date other than your order for the RF 85 f2 is in cue by the way I was on hold a good 30 minutes waiting for someone a little excessive


----------



## dboris (Oct 1, 2020)

This lens is great for the price, however the 35mm sucks with it's slow af and moving barrell.


----------



## HenWin (Oct 1, 2020)

Uh, not "there's", but "theirs".........


----------



## speg (Oct 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> will be getting there’s before then


theirs*


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2020)

raystill said:


> I called Canon about cancelling an order and to make sure my preorder for the RF 85 f2 was still good he did not give me a time date other than your order for the RF 85 f2 is in cue by the way I was on hold a good 30 minutes waiting for someone a little excessive


On the other hand, Canon might think it is "a little excessive" for customers to be constantly calling to ask, "Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" 
Not singling you out! Just saying their call centers must be overwhelmed by the number of people calling just to ask about order status and product availability. I'd guess some customers call often!


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Oct 1, 2020)

dboris said:


> This lens is great for the price, however the 35mm sucks with it's slow af and moving barrell.


It doesn't "suck" for what it is for the given price. Did you expect L-level quality USM for under $500?


----------



## JordanCS13 (Oct 1, 2020)

dboris said:


> This lens is great for the price, however the 35mm sucks with it's slow af and moving barrell.



Hard disagree. The RF 35mm is both very good optically and exceptionally versatile due to its close focus capabilities. While the AF speed is not laser fast, unless you are going from macro range to long distance, AF is actually very quick. So if you're shooting candid portraits or street shooting, the AF is plenty fast enough.


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Oct 1, 2020)

JordanCS13 said:


> Hard disagree. The RF 35mm is both very good optically and exceptionally versatile due to its close focus capabilities. While the AF speed is not laser fast, unless you are going from macro range to long distance, AF is actually very quick. So if you're shooting candid portraits or street shooting, the AF is plenty fast enough.


Yep, absolutely agree. I also find such smooth autofocus is being pleasing for video work.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Oct 1, 2020)

These days there are rumors for development announcement then for the actual announcement and then one more when the product announced 6 months ago actually lands in shops 

Joke aside, usually "cheaper" non-L lenses used to be available quite soon after announcements. I'm surprised this one took so long. Probably because of Covid.


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 1, 2020)

This looks like a great lens, even if I don't have a need for one. BUT if it's got a family resemblance to this one and the 35, I'm going to order a 50 f/1.8 pretty quick if it's truly in the pipeline..... Or I'll just give up and get the 1.2 which is what I really want. 

Pardon the logorrhea.


----------



## thelebaron (Oct 1, 2020)

Mr.Burberry said:


> It doesn't "suck" for what it is for the given price. Did you expect L-level quality USM for under $500?


tbh I was expecting at least a quality of the EF35 F2 IS for canon's cheaper lens lineup.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2020)

JordanCS13 said:


> Hard disagree. The RF 35mm is both very good optically and exceptionally versatile due to its close focus capabilities. While the AF speed is not laser fast, unless you are going from macro range to long distance, AF is actually very quick. So if you're shooting candid portraits or street shooting, the AF is plenty fast enough.


I haven't tried this particular lens, but having enjoyed so many different Canon lenses over so many years, I tend to believe this report!


----------



## Sorosuub (Oct 1, 2020)

Would like to see a comparison with the RF 85 f1.2!


----------



## woodman411 (Oct 1, 2020)

dboris said:


> This lens is great for the price, however the 35mm sucks with it's slow af and moving barrell.



I guess we may be in the minority here, I also experienced more-than-expected focus hunting in a variety of scenarios, at least on the regular R body with stills, I didn't use it with video or the R6/R5 bodies, and the firmware on both the body and lens were up-to-date. 

Jay Henington from SLR Lounge noted autofocus issues which I can relate to: "There were multiple instances where I had to try over and over again to get the lens to auto-focus while using the outer focus points. This isn’t a big deal if you’re shooting still portraits, but it can be frustrating if you’re trying to capture a candid moment and just can’t lock focus." 

Alik Griffin also noted this to some degree: " I have had a few issues with missed shots but the lens is a macro, so when you’re shooting things very close it can take some time before focus is acquired or sometimes tracking will lag if something is moving towards you, especially in video. My biggest issues with missed focus usually happen when I’m zone focusing with tracking, which I think is more of a Canon R issue than a lens issue "


----------



## Steve Dmark2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Can't wait for the reviews from Dustin or Chris! Send them first


----------



## mpeeps (Oct 1, 2020)

speg said:


> theirs*


Unnecessary edit, but good on you.


----------



## zim (Oct 1, 2020)

Sorosuub said:


> Would like to see a comparison with the RF 85 f1.2!


Especially at f/1.4


----------



## maves (Oct 2, 2020)

I'll have to chime in as another disappointed 35/1.8 user. It hunts way too much and I really wish it has a focus limiting switch (although it looks like the 85/2 has this). IQ is fine, but a little flat for my liking. Listening to it hunt loudly, whilst reviewing images should you happen to have the lens cap on is annoying too.

I will consider this lens, although it looks a bit chunkier than it probably needs to be (as does the RF 35). 

I feel like there is a massive gap in the full frame market for compact primes with L series build quality. Everybody (Canon, Nikon, Sony, Panasonic and Leica) is essentially making the same specc'd cameras and the same lenses massive lenses with nobody filling the full frame primes for the travel, hiking and landscape where weigh AND weather sealing is appealing. 

The IQ on the RF L primes is great, but they're no good if you never take the camera outside. Despite having some chunky L glass, currently my most used lenses are my Leica 50mm Summicron-R and Kipon RF 75mm 2.4. Manual focusing on the R has been a revelation. I get the EF 24-70 2.8L ii and 24mm TS-e ii out too when I can be bothered to carry them.


----------



## Daner (Oct 2, 2020)

On my EOS R, my EF 85mm is too soft at f/1.8 so I usually shoot portraits at f/2. I am hoping that this RF lens has superior IQ at f/2 and more accurate focusing when using eye-AF. That, combined with IS would make it a worthwhile upgrade.

If that does not turn out to be the case, I'm likely to get a used EF 85 f/1.4L. Both of the RF 85 f/1.2Ls are dreamy, but I just can't justify the cost.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 2, 2020)

maves said:


> I'll have to chime in as another disappointed 35/1.8 user. It hunts way too much and I really wish it has a focus limiting switch (although it looks like the 85/2 has this). IQ is fine, but a little flat for my liking. Listening to it hunt loudly, whilst reviewing images should you happen to have the lens cap on is annoying too.[..]



It sounds like you have "Continuous AF" enabled.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 2, 2020)

Curious to see how it performs! 

Currently I have a Samyang 85mm RF 1.4 here as a review copy and that's doing quite allright, although IBIS isn't properly supported yet until the next FW update. It is plenty sharp at 1.4 however for about a similar price of this lens. The sample images we've seen so far do look quite sharp.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 2, 2020)

I read two disappointed experiences about the RF 35mm - to me it is not the greatest lens on earth in any single spec but ... the combination of features and the high quality of ALL features make it (again for ME) one of the greatest lens as a whole.

Extending tubus: Yes, I do not like it too but this is a must to keep it compact, light and moderately priced WITH MACRO
Hunting AF: IMO caused by the MACRO feature and I am with "maves" that they should have included a focus limiter switch

but: If the AF is quite fast under normal circumstances and in low light. In a nearly dark environment the AF hunted in video mode a little bit where the head lights of a car 100m away was 10times the natural light the AF worked and IS + f/1.8 + ISO 12800 allowed me to make a video of myself with reasonable IQ (with the RP).

I expect very similar "behavior" of the RF 85 and maybe I will buy one very soon because I like the light tele focal length much more and the 1:2 MACRO functionality makes it a "two lenses in one" package!


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Oct 2, 2020)

maves said:


> I'll have to chime in as another disappointed 35/1.8 user. It hunts way too much and I really wish it has a focus limiting switch (although it looks like the 85/2 has this). IQ is fine, but a little flat for my liking. Listening to it hunt loudly, whilst reviewing images should you happen to have the lens cap on is annoying too.
> 
> I will consider this lens, although it looks a bit chunkier than it probably needs to be (as does the RF 35).
> 
> ...


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Oct 2, 2020)

Look at the Nikon lens line. They have the 14-30 f4 and 24-70 f4 which fits right in the middle between lower and higher ranges of quality/price. Stunning quality lenses. The 70-200 f2.8 is supposedly available, but people are waiting forever for them. So who knows when an f4 will be released.

Personally, the Nikon Z7 is much more affordable than Canon R5. The R5 is a fantastic camera, but they put a lot of horsepower into it for video work and you are paying a helluva lot for that. That is fine for those into video, but for most landscaper-non-video people the difference in price could probably pay for that 14-30. When people say there is no cost increase, it is just a matter of software, well, that is as much bullshit as much so as saying you can zoom with your feet.


----------



## kafala (Oct 2, 2020)

Mirrorless bodies are smaller but their lenses much bigger. I don't get why NIkon and Canon can't make super sharp small lenses like the Zeiss 55mm 1.8. That lens is a beast and so small.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 2, 2020)

Chiming in here on the RF 35 and L series smaller aperture primes. Where the hell are they? The STM motors hunt like crazy, are noisy compared to premium L glass and while light, aren't as nice as L glass.

So we've an RF system where we have a choice of super heavy, bulky L series glass or STM primes that are noisy and poor in nailing focus. STM is fine if you are an amatuer or shooting non moving products professionally. But for people who want a lighter setup with L quality glass with the money to pay for it? Nah.

I sold my RF35 in favour of an adapted EF 35mm F2 IS which was quieter and focused better. I have bought the RF35 again to see if it performs better on the R6 but so far I can't really tell as weddings are off due to Covid, meaning, I can't test it that well yet.

Back on track though, the RF85 interests me as it'll potentially replace my 85 1.4 and 100mm macro. So long as it focuses quickly. Otherwise what's the point. I really, truly hope if Canon doesn't offer smaller apertures L glass that a third party at least releases some smaller aperture lenses with a better AF system in it.


----------



## Nelu (Oct 2, 2020)

Steve Dmark2 said:


> Can't wait for the reviews from Dustin or Chris! Send them first


In the true spirit of the article:
"Can't wait for the reviews from Dustin or Chris! Send there's first "


----------



## Kiton (Oct 3, 2020)

I have pre-ordered the 85, god I hope it is as good or better than the EF 1.8 which is a great lens with the 5d, not so great on the R5.

With a 67mm filter, it fits in a jacket pocket, it should be a perfect lens.

I applied to the federal government for a permit to have a Himalaian Sherpa migrate to carry a 85mm 1.2 for me, but it was denied due to covid, so the 1.8 it must be!


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2020)

Nelu said:


> In the true spirit of the article:
> "Can't wait for the reviews from Dustin or Chris! Send there's first "


Keeping up the spirit shouldn't it be
theirs'


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 3, 2020)

zim said:


> Keeping up the spirit shouldn't it be
> theirs'


You mean "theirs" not "theirs-apostrophe", right?


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2020)

Happy to admit I'm on shaky ground here! 
I thought the apostrophe at the end indicated plural/plural but the original text is Dustin or Chris does that make a difference? I'm sure you're correct with "theirs"


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 3, 2020)

I haven't looked beyond the first result on google


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Oct 3, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> Chiming in here on the RF 35 and L series smaller aperture primes. Where the hell are they? The STM motors hunt like crazy, are noisy compared to premium L glass and while light, aren't as nice as L glass.
> 
> So we've an RF system where we have a choice of super heavy, bulky L series glass or STM primes that are noisy and poor in nailing focus. STM is fine if you are an amatuer or shooting non moving products professionally. But for people who want a lighter setup with L quality glass with the money to pay for it? Nah.
> 
> ...


Hence my above comments on the Nikon f4 lenses. Not much of a middle ground in the Cabnon mirrorless lenses. Hopefully, they will in time.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 3, 2020)

This is an interesting discussion. I'd like a small, sharp, reasonably fast moderate wide for my R, that makes a small take anywhere package. The EF 35/2 IS was great on a dslr (apart from awful coma). However, adapted knto the R, it is moderately bulky. So I had considered the RF 35/1.8, but not after reading this discussion. 
The RF 85/2 could replace my 100mm macro and 85/1.8 if sharp wide open for portraits and stopped down for macro.


----------



## GARN911 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ordered this on July 20th from Best Buy. Hoping for a shipping notice anyday now. I had the 35mm RF and it just didn’t do it for me. Fingers crossed that this one is hits the Mark. I have to admit though, I shoot all L glass on my R5 so I might be a bit spoiled. BTW..I am happy to take all that “chunky/heavy” L glass that you don’t want to carry around. Seriously, carrying something like the 24-70 2.8L around is really not a big deal at all. Even the 70-200 2.8L is doable. (After shooting with Sony’s 70-200GM glass for 2 years)


----------



## David_E (Oct 5, 2020)

_...will be getting there’s before then._

Means “...will be getting there is before then.”

“...will be getting theirs before then” means “...will be getting the ones that they ordered before then.”


----------



## londonxt (Oct 6, 2020)

JordanCS13 said:


> Hard disagree. The RF 35mm is both very good optically and exceptionally versatile due to its close focus capabilities. While the AF speed is not laser fast, unless you are going from macro range to long distance, AF is actually very quick. So if you're shooting candid portraits or street shooting, the AF is plenty fast enough.



Was going to say, I certainly havent noticed it being "slow" when using it, Ive had plenty of L lenses in the past too. The old 85mm 1.8f EF, now that was slow, lots of AF hunting if I recall! Love the 85mm focal length though, really sits in a happy place for me. This RF is very tempting.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 6, 2020)

londonxt said:


> Was going to say, I certainly havent noticed it being "slow" when using it, Ive had plenty of L lenses in the past too. The old 85mm 1.8f EF, now that was slow, lots of AF hunting if I recall! Love the 85mm focal length though, really sits in a happy place for me. This RF is very tempting.


I find the EF 85/1.8 to focus very fast on my R, although it was never an issue with my DSLRs. The main issue I have is purple fringing. Could be a little sharper wide open. but at f/2.8 it is excellent.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 7, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I find the EF 85/1.8 to focus very fast on my R, although it was never an issue with my DSLRs. The main issue I have is purple fringing. Could be a little sharper wide open. but at f/2.8 it is excellent.



Even with "Drive AF when focus impossible" set to ON, on my R5 the EF85 won't even try to focus unless I bump the focus ring manually. After that it's fast and accurate. But everytime I turn on the camera I get the "Did I hit the AF/MF switch by accident, again?" feeling.


----------



## Joules (Oct 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Even with "Drive AF when focus impossible" set to ON, on my R5 the EF85 won't even try to focus unless I bump the focus ring manually. After that it's fast and accurate. But everytime I turn on the camera I get the "Did I hit the AF/MF switch by accident, again?" feeling.


Sounds like yours may have an issue.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 7, 2020)

Joules said:


> Sounds like yours may have an issue.



Yeah, but it's only on the R5, not on the RP, M6II or 7D. But I've had this lens for close to 15 years now, so I wouldn't be surprised if it is starting to wear out.


----------



## londonxt (Oct 7, 2020)

maves said:


> The IQ on the RF L primes is great, but they're no good if you never take the camera outside. Despite having some chunky L glass, currently my most used lenses are my Leica 50mm Summicron-R and Kipon RF 75mm 2.4. Manual focusing on the R has been a revelation. I get the EF 24-70 2.8L ii and 24mm TS-e ii out too when I can be bothered to carry them.



Ha yes I nearly sold my Milvus 50mm a couple of years ago but with real time focus peaking in the EVF on the EOS R its now one of my most used lenses. But this feeds back into your point about a market gap, its a great lens but heavy and big. The 35mm RF is definitely my go-to-lens if I am going to be walking about or cycing and I have no specific photography goal, also think day trips and holidays, I used to use my 24-70 L mkII for that but it gradually lost its appeal (reason why I sold it to fund the EOS R pucrhase), great lens but you feel like a bit of a slave to it. I guess ideally I am looking forward to either the lower-end 50mm RF, the physics of 50mm lends itself to decent quality without anything too complex, or a RF version of the 40mm pancake... provides a touch more width for street stuff and super compact and light!


----------



## londonxt (Oct 7, 2020)

Frodo said:


> This is an interesting discussion. I'd like a small, sharp, reasonably fast moderate wide for my R, that makes a small take anywhere package. The EF 35/2 IS was great on a dslr (apart from awful coma). However, adapted knto the R, it is moderately bulky. So I had considered the RF 35/1.8, but not after reading this discussion.
> The RF 85/2 could replace my 100mm macro and 85/1.8 if sharp wide open for portraits and stopped down for macro.



Why not try the 35mm RF in a shop, I am slightly bemused by some of the negative comments, the focus seems pretty solid to me, ie taking photos of landscapes or city scenes and I did some more recently using the Rs AF face tracking, AIServo mode, of family members on a walk. Sure it's not a wow-pixel-peeping lens and missing the je ne sais quoi of a classic, but perfect for walking about or say on holiday when you dont want your camera gear taking over.


----------



## londonxt (Oct 7, 2020)

Frodo said:


> I find the EF 85/1.8 to focus very fast on my R, although it was never an issue with my DSLRs. The main issue I have is purple fringing. Could be a little sharper wide open. but at f/2.8 it is excellent.



Oh yes definitely remember the overdose of purple fringing!


----------



## Dmcavoy (Nov 1, 2020)

Still struggling to find stock of this in the UK. Anyone have any luck recently?


----------



## GARN911 (Nov 1, 2020)

I received the RF 85mm last friday so its here! Have not taken any shots yet but will today.


----------

